
Show HN: A Game of Nonsense - matthewhartmans
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nonsense.twa
======
lecarore
Installed to give it a try. The UI is fine, a bit too flashy imo but that's ok
for a game. The game itselft was just not very fun, maybe it's meant to be
played by many people at once ? i tried it alone, and it was either an instant
guess or a long wait for the timer to end while the phone was bleeping. Maybe
show 3 or 4 different mashups at once, and give them a shorter timeout ? Also,
if this is a wrapped web app, why not just make it a website ? There are APIs
in vanilla js to get speech recognition.

~~~
matthewhartmans
Hey! Thanks for your constructive and honest feedback.

I've been playing it with a few people which has been making it funnier.
Trying to gear it like a friend's or family type of game (sort of like
charades).

Was going to add difficulty levels (easy - 60sec timer, medium 45 sec timer,
etc).

It's a PWA but I added it to play store to get more exposure.

Thanks again for the feedback, I will continue to add more topics and phrases
everyday :)

